# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  الشخصية الحساسة

## free_bird

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"] مرحبا د. عادل
 انا عارفة اني هيدا اكيد مرض  نفسي
  بس بدي اعرف السبب
 ليه عدم الاطمئنان  الي ممكن نحس فيه مع ان  في اهتمام .......... يا ريت اكون وصلت الي عايزة اقوله ولك جزيل الشكر[/grade]

----------


## د.عادل

> [grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"] مرحبا د. عادل
>  انا عارفة اني هيدا اكيد مرض  نفسي
>   بس بدي اعرف السبب
>  ليه عدم الاطمئنان  الي ممكن نحس فيه مع ان  في اهتمام .......... يا ريت اكون وصلت الي عايزة اقوله ولك جزيل الشكر[/grade]


الحساسية الزائدة والمشاعر المرهفة سمة من سمات الشخصية الحساسة.
وينتج عنها ما ذكرتي وكذلك الشعور بالغربة وسط افراد العائلة، ينتج عنها الشعور بالضيق وحب الإنطواء والعزلة وحب البكاء، وغالباً ما تتطور وتصبح حالة إكتئاب، ان لم يتغلب عليها الفرد تسيطر عليه وعلى حالتة المزاجية وتعاملة مع الاخرين.
وغالباً ما تتلاشى مع تقدم العمر ، وزيادة المسئوليات والاندماج في الحياة الاسرية والعملية.

تنمية المهارات الفردية والهوايات وممارسة الرياضة وتمارين الاسترخاء لطرد هذه الافكار بالانشغال عنها بافكار افضل منها لا تعكر المزاج، افضل من تناول المهدئات والاستسلام للحزن.

للجميع تحياتي.

----------

